# Quick Fishing Today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like fun nice fish,


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Whacken em! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

NIce rain coat Huey.... We call that the "T" special! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> NIce rain coat Huey.... We call that the "T" special! :beer:


Hehe...yessir, I call that the "what's available in the boat" special. :beer:


----------

